
Please Don't “Learn to Code” - iancackett
https://medium.com/@iancackett/please-don-t-learn-to-code-5525c46d4403#.4ws6rfl0t
======
cyborgx7
Highly disagree with the author. Not everyone who learns to code needs to go
on to become a software developer or engineer. I actually really like the idea
of coding being another skill like sewing, cooking or arts and crafts.
Something that some people do professionally, but most people have a basic
understanding of for when they need it.

~~~
Finnucane
Yeah, it overlooks the fact that with many of the tools we use now, a little
coding can go a long way. I'm far more productive in my job because I can
manage to make some of my own tools instead of waiting for the IT department
to provide me with something that will likely be not what I asked for, if they
even ever get around it it.

~~~
iancackett
There is certainly a place for "a little coding", as you put it. I used to
work in an investment bank where traders would write their own Excel macros to
perform duties it would've taken months for them to get IT to implement. But
building most production-worthy software is not what "learning to code" is
about. I guess I'm just trying to re-draw the line. Wouldn't want to stop
anyone coding :-)

